# Will This Team Ever Get Out of The First Round?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

There is a lot of angst in Minneapolis these days in the Wolves front office.

The bottom line is that the Wolves can not, and have not ever gotten out of the first round in the playoffs. Fans are getting really impatient, and are demanding the Wolves find a way to build a valid contender around KG.

But paying KG a King's ransom has put a real crimp in the Wolves ability to do just that.

So what are they going to do? What is their next move?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I Dont Think So......


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

If they ever get home-court advantage, then maybe. But they are usually in the bottom of the playoff seeds and face teams that are better than them.


----------



## WallyWorld (Jun 10, 2002)

The reason they keep losing is because they dont have a sole leader. KG may be our best option, but he fluked in the playoffs. The Wolves from office if anti-trades, and they need to change that if they wish to improve at all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallyWorld. We have PM here too! Top left hand side of site. PM me here also


----------



## kgsuberfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I totally disagree with the KG fluked in the playoffs.
G GS MIN FGM-FGA FG% 3PM-3PA 3P% FTM-FTA FT% STL BLK TO PF OFF DEF TOT AST PTS 
FIRST ROUND VS. DALLAS 
3 -- 43.3 8.0-18.7 .429 0.3-0.7 .500 7.7-10.7 .719 1.67 1.67 4.0 3.7 5.3 13.3 18.7 5.0 24.0 
2001-2002 NBA REGULAR SEASON - AVERAGES REBOUNDS 
G GS MIN FGM-FGA FG% 3PM-3PA 3P% FTM-FTA FT% STL BLK TO PF OFF DEF TOT AST PTS 
81 81 39.2 8.1-17.3 .470 0.5-1.4 .319 4.4-5.5 .801 1.19 1.56 2.8 2.3 3.0 9.1 12.1 5.2 21.2 

His stats went up. He didn't fluke his team failed him.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

nah they just played a way better offensive team.......this year


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

We need to trade to get better but managment refuses to trade anyone they think we will all of a sudden get better and win a championship.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Guys we are not that fare away form the 2nd round etc. 

We would have probably done it last year if Brandon did not get injured. Because if we would of had Brandon he could have got us good decision making and could hit a open shot. But that the Wolves ended up with is Billups playing almost all game because the backup was Robert Pack.

But we do need to trade Wally some how! We can't have KG, Wally, and Terrell getting paid that much, it would end up being around 58 million $$$$ just for 3 players! They can't afford that!

Hell I would rather have Larry Hughes than Wally, the Wolves need a athletic 2 or 3 that can get to the hoop. And teams also really want Rasho so there could be trades there to! So don't give up hope.

And just saying, the Wolves would have got through the first round if Stephon stayed IMO! All that "I need to be close to home sh^it was crap!


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

marbury got close to home then the next season bailed that really pissed me offf we had a good thing going on with KG and Steph remember those commercials they did together.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe you should trade KG? He gets good stats but he is not clutch. He would bring in a sweet package from a team like the clipps. It will never happen and yall will never get out of the first round. Garnett is payed way too much and that is why you cannot move.


Garnett needs to be traded!


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Maybe you should trade KG? He gets good stats but he is not clutch. He would bring in a sweet package from a team like the clipps. It will never happen and yall will never get out of the first round. Garnett is payed way too much and that is why you cannot move.
> 
> 
> Garnett needs to be traded!


sadly enough, i agree, they need to trade him for about 5 good players, like a good center and a good point guard that doesnt get injured all the time.


----------



## g-dog-rice (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> sadly enough, i agree, they need to trade him for about 5 good players, like a good center and a good point guard that doesnt get injured all the time.


Sadly enough, your idea is insane~


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *g-dog-rice *
> 
> 
> Sadly enough, your idea is insane~


The trade idea in itslef may be wild but it actually would probably take that many players for ther salary to equal his. Farfetched. YES. Gonna Happen NO NO NO


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ron *
> There is a lot of angst in Minneapolis these days in the Wolves front office.
> 
> The bottom line is that the Wolves can not, and have not ever gotten out of the first round in the playoffs. Fans are getting really impatient, and are demanding the Wolves find a way to build a valid contender around KG.
> ...



They can if
a) Garnett excepts a pay cut
b) trade Wally 

KEY THING is that they need to get a star on the team so that KG doesnt have to do all the work. It would also help if Brandon stayed healthy throughout the year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Will This Team Ever Get Out of The First Round?*



> Originally posted by <b>hunterb14</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garnett cant cut his salary. Players Union states that a player can not go down in salary once his contract is in place, but he can stretc out the years on the deal so that it can become more cap friendly


----------

